# Four staffie pups stolen, Edinburgh



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Four staffie pups ( 8 weeks old ) have been stolen after a break in to an Edinburgh flat.

Bull terrier pups stolen from flat in 'callous' raid - Edinburgh Evening News

Terri


----------

